# Vapochill LS gut oder schlecht ?



## vitka93 (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo
Habe einen Qx6700 (B3) mit 3,4 ghz @ 1,424 V. Deser wird im Idle 47-50c und in Volllast über 88c. Hatte schon mehrere systemabschtürze. PC ist im moment wassergekühlt. Da hilft nur was besseres als wasser. ich hatte an ein vapochill LS gedacht .Hardwareoverclock.com | Vapochill LS Testbericht. hat es vor oder nachteile ?? Hab ihr eigene erfahrungen ?? oder was gibt es den noch so ? aber bitte kein stickstoff oder Trockeneis^^


----------



## 4ng3ldust (2. Juni 2009)

Die Vapochill LS ist von der Leistungsfähigkeit nicht gerade so der Renner. Die billigste Alternative wäre, du verkaufst denne QX6700 bei Ebay und holst dir einen Q9550 E0. Hast mehr Leistung und zahlst vielleicht 100€ drauf.
Wenn es unbedingt eine SingleStage Anlage sein soll, würde ich eher zu einer Mach 2 GT tendieren oder einfach ein bisschen Geld in die Wakü investieren, da diese nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei ist.
Der Reserator hat es geschafft meinen E8500 C0 mit einer ATI 3870 zu kühlen. Das alles ohne OC. Du brauchst dich über die Temps deiner Wakü nicht wundern. 
Ein guter Tripple Radi sollte reichen, das gut zu kühlen.


----------



## Da_Frank (3. Juni 2009)

Kauf dir doch ne Kompressorkühlung, die schließt du einfach an deine schon vorhandene Wasserkühlung an und kannst die wassertemperatur einstellen, da ja die Radiatoren es anscheinend es nicht schaffen das aufgewärmte wasser wieder abzukühlen. da vapochill oder mach2gt nicht gerade leise sind, eine kokü alias haileo aber schon, empfehl ich dir dich mal bei aquatuning umzuschauen.


----------



## Hardware_Noob (3. Juni 2009)

Ich würd da eher sagen dass du dir einen guten Radiator kaufen solltest,zb.einen MORA da dass Thermaltakeset schrott ist und das Zalman auch nicht das gelbe vom EI,da sind die Temps natürlich höher.


----------



## vitka93 (4. Juni 2009)

hab mir nun genug angehört , vielen dank nochmal. verkaufe nun komplettes system. habe die nase voll von dem thermaltake schrott. werde mir einen qx9650 oder i7 920 mit einem innovatek tripple und einem dual radiator kaufen. das alles dan in ein TJ07. vielen dank nochmal für die tipps !!


----------



## vitka93 (4. Juni 2009)

ps : könnt ihr bei ebay kaufen einfach nur qx6700 oder GTX 260 eingeben^^


----------



## 4ng3ldust (5. Juni 2009)

Wenn du ein Temjin hast kannst einen Feser Quad nehmen, dieser passt genau unten rein und sieht so top aus.
Vergiss die Innovatek Radiatoren ganz schnell wieder. Die Firma hat leider keine Ahnung davon, wie man Radiatoren baut und will dafür auch noch eine Menge Geld.


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Juni 2009)

wieviel willst du denn für deinen cpu? vielleicht kommt man ins geschäft, dann musste keine ebay gebühren zahlen?


----------



## vitka93 (5. Juni 2009)

wenn ich den pc nicht als ganzes verkaufe , dann lässt sich noch reden ^^


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Juni 2009)

Ich kann dir zu 1000% sagen, das der Rechner für 800 nicht verkauft wird.


----------



## Da_Frank (5. Juni 2009)

Weil des einfach zuviel ist für die verbaute Hardware, wennst startpreis 600 einstellst hast gute chancen.


----------

